# Still in pain after 9 months



## GSAJC825

It's been 9 months since my miscarriage with my daughter and someday's and I don't know how I make it through even with a newborn in the house, the pain is unbearable. I love and miss my little Scarlet <3 Every body tells me that it is okay to feel this way but I can't stand it, I lost my daughter because of my then boyfriends abuse, he is the reason i lost Scarlet and yet i can't forgive myself... I wish things were different


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,
Im sorry for your loss. It is very sad. Ive lost my daughter too but my situation is different as it was medical reasons. Has your ex boyfriend gone to jail over this? 
Im very sorry u are hurting xxx


----------



## GSAJC825

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi,
> Im sorry for your loss. It is very sad. Ive lost my daughter too but my situation is different as it was medical reasons. Has your ex boyfriend gone to jail over this?
> Im very sorry u are hurting xxx

No, Derek never went to jail because I never reported this. I am sorry for your loss. Losing a child is always painful xxHugsxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Dont blame yourself. Maybe the reason u feel u cant forgive yourself is because u havent reported it. Maybe u should consider reporting it. Obviously i dont know the details but he needs to be punished for his actions. Im sorry for what u have been through. Xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry for your loss .. XOXOXOOX


----------



## juicyfruity

I understand abuse hun :hugs: and i understand how hard it is to report these things. it is hard to explain but there is so much shame and fear and threats you live with. you will get there in your own time sweetie


----------



## OhhBabyBump

First I'm so sorry for your guys' losses, but @GSAJC825 on your parenting journal you said you have a 2-month old son.. how could you have a 2-month old baby if you had a m/c 9 months ago? I don't think its fair for you to make up stories and prey on these women like you are.


----------



## Andypanda6570

OhhBabyBump said:


> First I'm so sorry for your guys' losses, but @GSAJC825 on your parenting journal you said you have a 2-month old son.. how could you have a 2-month old baby if you had a m/c 9 months ago? I don't think its fair for you to make up stories and prey on these women like you are.

Maybe she made a mistake with the dates? I hope so, cause to think someone would lie is in my opinion really unforgivble. We are suffering in these loss forums and people who do this, lie , karma will come for them. Hope it is just a mistake :nope:


----------



## jackie158

I lost a baby 8 months ago at 19 weeks gestational age to turner syndrome....You lost a child you loved....the pain will never fully go away. It hasnt for me.....I still cry everyday....


----------



## OhhBabyBump

Andypanda6570 said:


> OhhBabyBump said:
> 
> 
> First I'm so sorry for your guys' losses, but @GSAJC825 on your parenting journal you said you have a 2-month old son.. how could you have a 2-month old baby if you had a m/c 9 months ago? I don't think its fair for you to make up stories and prey on these women like you are.
> 
> Maybe she made a mistake with the dates? I hope so, cause to think someone would lie is in my opinion really unforgivble. We are suffering in these loss forums and people who do this, lie , karma will come for them. Hope it is just a mistake :nope:Click to expand...

I hope so too, I've seen a few people on here who do that though its sad :( I'm sorry for everybody's losses, my thoughts are with you all :hugs:


----------

